# Anyone regret buying a trifecta tune?



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

I am also curious about this too


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've heard a few people complain the tune comes with a lead filled right shoe.


----------



## TheKidJoey (Jul 27, 2013)

I have had zero issues with being tuned and the delaership. only this is swappin the injectors and down pipe back to stock than re flashing the computer. Havent had any on ask any question about anything.


----------



## silver2kws6 (Jul 6, 2013)

Only regret is waiting over a mobth for a update from my logs


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I am probably the one in a million. For some reason, the Tune did not go well with my 2012 Eco. The data logs I sent in came back all good. i did use 89 octane in my car and maybe that had a negatvie impact on the performance. Either something about the Tune, me or the car did not make it a good fit for me. As I have often said, it is the driver not the car(the tune comes with a lead filled right shoe and it caused the turbo to kick in to much). If you are set on getting the tune. I would get it if I were you. It definitely wakes the car up and more drivable. When ti comes to the warranty, don't worry about it the tune has a transparency mode that makes it indetectable. * Unless a problem with your car can be directly linkted to the tune it will no effect the warranty.* So don't let that stop you!


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

_







Originally Posted by *iedgar10* 
does the trifecta tune affect powertrain warranty?

_

Short Answer: Yes
_
"Long Answer: No. Your tune will come undetectable and you can reflash to the stock tune before sending it to the shop. No ECU rewrites are recorded with this tune. Even with the tune enabled, most dealerships won't notice a change unless they drive it in semi-manual mode (AKA now sport mode), if they put it in drive it will actually be a little less powerful than stock to gain nice MPG (Eco-mode).

*I am not an expert, but this is my understanding from following this thread and others."

_Above was a conversation that was had in the latest Trifecta Group buy.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> I am probably the one in a million. For some reason, the Tune did not go well with my 2012 Eco. The data logs I sent in came back all good. i did use 89 octane in my car and maybe that had a negatvie impact on the performance. Either something about the Tune, me or the car did not make it a good fit for me. As I have often said, it is the driver not the car(the tune comes with a lead filled right shoe and it caused the turbo to kick in to much). If you are set on getting the tune. I would get it if I were you. It definitely wakes the car up and more drivable. When ti comes to the warranty, don't worry about it the tune has a transparency mode that makes it indetectable. * Unless a problem with your car can be directly linkted to the tune it will no effect the warranty.* So don't let that stop you!


this new version they are rolling out has a few more maps so you can run 89 w/o similar issues. 



Rockhead said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my cc button on when I had it towed into the dealership and got it back with the cc button off. Miles didn't change and no burnt clutch smell from any unauthorized launches to see if it's there or not. 




My 2 regrets are not getting the tune day 3 of ownership and not waiting till the October 2014 tune was released. Can't wait till we get the updated version.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

What is being updated on the tune?


----------



## SitDownPro (Aug 15, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I said that =) My only regret is not regretting it at all... I hate no ragrets!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

No regrets here. I was an early adopter, had my tune in August of 2011. My engine did fail due to Turbo failure and pistons cracking at around 23,000 miles in March of 2014. I can't say it was due to the tune. I rarely went out of ECO mode. It may sped up the inevitable, since the 2011 had piston cracking issues. I did reflash to stock before taking the car to the dealer and never had any warranty issues. In the early days when I had an issue with the tune, got a one or two day response from Vince with an update. Hey, the car is gone and loving my new ride, so no regrets, just a monthly payment now. Never thought I would be driving a BMW.


----------



## Cigaro (Oct 12, 2014)

Great thread, I'm surprised no negative feedback really.

And blk88verde I feel you, all my wife and I ever get is BMWs for years until I got this Cruze. Traded my '08 135i straight across for a '12 RS new. Hate my Cruze every time I drive her X5. Still miss my 135. 

That's why I'm here; to squeeze a little more out of the domestic before the inevitable, trade in! But this time gonna try STI and an Audi or two before I go back to BMW.

Trifecta of Vtuner, that is the question. I was hoping to see someone say, I went Vtuner after Trifecta.


----------

